# Please



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Ones anyone on the forum speak german? I'd like to have someone to talk to..my family come from Germany and I know quite a bit of German but I would like some extra people on America to talk to becUse it cost money to call my family! Plus I need to speak it more because I am going this summer so I need to get advanced thanks!


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't speak German. Sorry. Hope you can find someone who does.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

I spoke German to my police dog, but unfortunately it was only a one way conversation.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Can't you change the language on your computer, so that we would all be speaking German?


----------



## Dizzy (Nov 18, 2013)

Naturlich! Jemand sprecht Deutsch! Aber dein Englisch ist Kaput!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I took three years of it in high school and can order a beer. That's about it.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Austin said:


> I took three years of it in high school and can order a beer. That's about it.


please order one for the rest of us too


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

ein bier. Danke. 

There you go. All you need to know!


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Austin said:


> ein bier. Danke. There you go. All you need to know!


 I already know a lot of German, my family taught me a long time ago but I just wanted someone to talk to me  and my English is not good that much too.


----------



## Dizzy (Nov 18, 2013)

Ich mochte=I would likeIch brauche=I want/need


Get an English / German dictionary learn 10 nouns a day. Write them each 5 times. Review on saturday morning. 


Ich mochte ein bier.
Ich brauche ein bier!


Bitte=please
Danke=thanks


Kein problem=no problem


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Dizzy said:


> Ich mochte=I would likeIch brauche=I want/need Get an English / German dictionary learn 10 nouns a day. Write them each 5 times. Review on saturday morning. Ich mochte ein bier. Ich brauche ein bier! Bitte=please Danke=thanks Kein problem=no problem


 I already know all this stuff I just need someone that I can like talk to everyday and just use it more


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

birdguy said:


> I already know all this stuff I just need someone that I can like talk to everyday and just use it more


 also mochte has möchte.. (Umlats). Lol


----------

